# YouTube Keeps Buffering in HQ Mode, Always



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm on 4.0.2, running completely stock, with good signal (~ -85dB), yet I am unable to stream HQ videos via Youtube App or Youtube website.

Can anyone else confirm if they're having buffering issues?

I'm located in San Jose, CA. Running all stock.

FYI, in order to enable HQ mode, go to General Settings and enable HQ mobile.


----------



## pito2k6 (Jun 10, 2011)

i got this same problem.im on 4.0.2 also


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Could be wrong about my assumption.......but Verizon's entire data network has been at war for around 24 hours now. Don't know if you were having problems before this, but I couldn't get anything at all to run after about 11 last night, and it was intermittent all day today. Pretty much anything that would pull larger amounts of data (hence video) would obviously suffer here.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I can pull HQ vids but not very fast.... I'm STUCK at 2 bars of 3g...no 4g, its always 93dbm and 2asu. I want 4g back.

4.0.3.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wondering isflash ready for the nexus?


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

im on 4.0.3 sorry if that doesnt help. but i have about a -109 signal on 4g and its loads an hd video in about 3 secs for me


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

nvm. i take that back. next video i tried to watch is taking forever to load


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

This also happens to me running 4.0.3.I'm sure it just be a problem with the application itself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

OK good... its not just me then. I've done some bandwidth tests and during peak hours (say right around 5pm) YouTube will only pull down at about 100KB/s on 4g. On the other hand it will readily do 2000KB/s on my wifi at work at that same time, so I know its not YouTube that's getting hammered. Get some people with charges/bionics to run an app called cool tools while on YouTube and see what kind of data rates they're getting. This is either a software problem or some throttling going on...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Same problem here. I recently traded in my Rezound for the Gnex. YouTube HQ videos just suck! I can't watch anything, on 4G mind you. Starting to miss my Rezound. Stock 4.0.2, unlocked and rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

My phone was having problems yesterday with this but it is back to normal today. I assume it had something to do with the outage.


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

moondrius said:


> My phone was having problems yesterday with this but it is back to normal today. I assume it had something to do with the outage.


Hmm... you're right, I'm not seeing this issue now. same time, same location as yesterday, same video, now no problem. False alarm everyone, it was just verizon's crashtastic LTE service


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

knyghtryda said:


> Hmm... you're right, I'm not seeing this issue now. same time, same location as yesterday, same video, now no problem. False alarm everyone, it was just verizon's crashtastic LTE service


I am glad I am not the only one that was upset by this. I tested 2 or 3 locations yesterday and could not get hq to work. My speeds tests looked fine though.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

this seems to be an issue with youtube throttling our 4g connection for some reason it seems. could be something else. either way, this issue still persists, and should be resolved asap.


----------



## Aethyr (Jun 21, 2011)

I experience this problem regularly too, unrelated to transfer speeds as reported by the speedtest app. I'm also guessing it's something to do with the YouTube app, but since I've been experiencing this problem since the day the thunderbolt came out, I'm not optimistic that this is a fleeting issue that will be quickly addressed.


----------

